# Maybell's waiting thread (:



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Maybell is 10 days from her due date and the looong wait is nearing its end. I am looking forward to baby goats and have been praying for twins. She is a FF and I am totally new to goat breeding. Soon everyone in the house will be on baby watch. 

Yay!!!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Yay!! Hopefully she has those twins for you! Can't wait to hear of more babies! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks! She lost her mucus plug last week and her ligaments seem a little looser. Is her back supposed to look boney once the kids start to drop?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks Karen 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Amanda83 said:


> Thanks! She lost her mucus plug last week and her ligaments seem a little looser. Is her back supposed to look boney once the kids start to drop?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I want to know this too. My doe looks like she lost all weight in her back end.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yep, their hips and spine will stick out more as the babies position themselves for kidding. 
Good luck! She's a really pretty doe, and the grass looks so nice and green


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, they can look boney.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

What breed is she? She's very pretty. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Thank you, I was a little concerned about her boney ness. She loves her pasture time. Every afternoon she yells at me to let her out of her pen so she can feast. Maybell is a Saanen and Nubian cross. She is a real sweety! I just know she is going to be a good mom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Kids have definitely dropped and her udder is a little bigger


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She looks a lot like a mystery breed doe I have. Same coloring and size with the fluffy hair on the edges of her belly. The person I got her from said she was a nubian mix maybe. So I was never really sure. But good luck! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Congratulations on your upcoming kidding! May it be smooth and joyful. Our lady also has that 'hollowed' out look about her hips and back.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Well she's been jumping on and off the tall milk stand today. How the heck she manages to jump up and down with that belly amazes me. Anyone else have does that do this? Not feeling the kid(s) moving around as much now so I guess that means they are resting up before the big day!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

I bet it is in one of the appendices of the 'doe code' book! Our lady still somehow manages to scratch her chin with her back legs even though I can't see how it is possible. She also like climbing/jumping up and down the stacks of pallets while out on her walks.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Haha! It is amazing what they can do. I know for a fact that Maybell can't reach her bum. Any bum scratches I give her earns me brownie points. I am hoping she will remember all the scratching I do for her and will kid during the day. I don't think I have ever been a servant to a goat before. She definitely has my heart <3


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Couldn't feel her ligs today. Udder isn't much bigger but I think she is on her way. Hopefully she won't kid during my final exam on Friday ray:


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Still can't feel her ligs this morning. Her right side did a jig. Them babies want out! Her udder looks a little bigger. Come onnn babies!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What kind of buck is she bred to? In most does, every day I'm like "wow, the udder got so much bigger, today must be the day" and then the udder gets EVEN BIGGER! So instead, I start feeling it every day (which mine hate) and when it feels FIRM then most of my does will go in the next 24 hours.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

She was bred to a Boer. It's not really firm yet but bigger than yesterday. I think she may go this weekend or early into next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Today was day 150 and no signs of babies yet. I've seen her stretching and yawning a bit but her udder isn't any bigger. I have the next two days off so hopefully she will have them on one of those two days. I am trying to be patient but I am so excited to see what they look like lol.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Wow this is torture! :hair: She's still happily eating her hay and taunting me with her eyes. Her udder looks fuller but I could be seeing things. She spent the majority of the day in her shelter laying down. I imagine things are getting pretty heavy for her. She's probably waiting for me to go to work before she delivers. She sure is enjoying the special attention!


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Im looking forward to hearing how she's doing! Mine is due to pop any day now so I feel you pain! Lol


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

It is such an exciting time! All the waiting is about to be rewarded with epic cuteness 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

My doe that kidded tonight, showed no signs once so ever that she was close. Her udder was getting a bit bigger, but her ligs were firm and she didn't even look like the babies had dropped, no sinking at the back end nothing, no discharge at all. Until right after dinner when I was getting ready to go out, all of a sudden mass amounts of clear/brownish goop was hanging, and within 15 mins her baby popped out. These girls are a mystery to me, lol


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

It's a little after 5am and she has become quite vocal. Her pen is close to my bedroom window, so she woke me up. Upon investigation she has a much firmer udder but no discharge. Not much longer I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Mamaboyd, some goats just don't want to play by the rules! I have a feeling Maybell might be one of those goats as she never played by the rules of the pooch test either lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Well at 12:30 this afternoon she had them. I was at work and got the call from my husband and rushed home. Two healthy doelings :stars::leap:


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Congrats! So cute! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

